# braghe



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti,

Voglio chiedervi se la parola _braghe _(pl. di _braga_) si usa solo nelle regioni settentrionali, oppure qual è il termine italiano comune per indicare questo tipo di indumento?

Contesto:
L'ho sentito usare quotidianamente a Bologna, nel senso di "calzoni" corti, che oggi vengono usati p.e. d'estate quando uno va al mare ecc...

(I dizionari bilingui moderni, questa parola tipicamente non la riportano. Quelli più vecchi o più dettagliati sì, ma con un significato non sempre corrispondente alle "braghe" di oggi e fanno anche riferimento alla variante arcaica "braca"). 

Tutto sommato, sembra di essere una parola arcaica/regionale, nonostante ciò m'interesserebbe se voi la usate, oppure _*quale parola*_ _*usate *_per esprimere questo tipo di "calzoni"?

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## marco.cur

Io l'ho sentito solo da settentrionali. 

Li ho sempre chiamati calzoncini.


----------



## francisgranada

marco.cur said:


> ... Li ho sempre chiamati calzoncini.



Il termine _calzoncini_, oltre di essere "braghe", non può avere anche un significato di (un certo tipo di) mutande?


----------



## Angel.Aura

marco.cur said:


> Io l'ho sentito solo da settentrionali.
> 
> Li ho sempre chiamati calzoncini.



Tale e quale a me.


francisgranada said:


> Il termine _calzoncini_, oltre di essere "braghe", non può avere anche un significato di (un certo tipo di) mutande?


Secondo me, no. Le mutande sono biancheria, mentre tutto ciò che è calzone e calzoncino va indossato _sopra_ la biancheria.


----------



## Ahriman

Da noi braghe si usa per riferirsi ai pantaloni in generale, anche lunghi.


----------



## kreiner

Io a Roma l'ho sentito, ma di solito in un tono piuttosto umoristico: calati le braghe!


----------



## francisgranada

Ahriman said:


> Da noi ...



In quale regione d'Italia?


----------



## annapo

Io le braghe le ho conosciute in Lombardia, è un termine per indicare i *pantaloni*, ma sospetto si riferisse anche ai mutandoni in uso nei tempi passati.
Infatti esiste una locuzione ancora usatissima a Milano:
*restare in braghe di tela*, ovvero *in mutande*, solitamente con riferimento al fatto di perdere tutto o di rimanere "fregato" in un affare/circostanza.
Altre espressioni tipiche: 
*restare con le braghe in mano* = come in braghe di tela, ma anche, essere in una situazione in cui non si sa, nè si può fare niente
*essere sbragati* = essere discinti, rilassati, con indosso abiti da casa o comunque poco adatti a mostrarsi in pubblico 
*ai tempi in cui andavo con/portavo ancora le braghe corte* = da bambino, da ragazzo
*calarsi le braghe* = non avere il coraggio di opporsi, cedere di fronte a qualcuno, farsela sotto
*Braghettone* era il soprannome di Daniele da Volterra (pittore Rinascimentale) che dipinse foglie di fico e binahceria sui genitali dei personaggi del Giudizio Universale, visot che il Concilio di Trento aveva bandito la nudità dall'arte sacra.


----------



## Ahriman

> Cioè dove ?


Torino
Comunque col significato di mutandoni non si usa più che io sappia


----------



## Iraiem

In Friuli/Veneto si usa ancora parecchio e non solo per indicare pantaloni corti.


----------



## ursu-lab

Anche in Emilia si usa "braghe" per indicare i pantaloni lunghi. E le "bragh*ette*" (trascritto in it. dal dialetto) sarebbero le mutande o i calzoncini corti.

PS: @Francisgranada, attento a non confondere lo spagnolo con l'italiano 



> Il termine _calzoncini_, oltre di essere "braghe", non può avere anche un significato di (un certo tipo di) mutande?


----------



## francisgranada

ursu-lab said:


> Anche in Emilia si usa "braghe" per indicare i pantaloni lunghi. E le "bragh*ette*" (trascritto in it. dal dialetto) sarebbero le mutande o i calzoncini corti.
> 
> PS: @Francisgranada, attento a non confondere lo spagnolo con l'italiano



Grazie, in questo caso non confondo perché automaticamente m'immagino le braghe di mio amico bolognese  ...

Invece, quelli che mi confondono davvero_, _sono i vari derivati e diminutivi di _calza_ (_calze, calzoni, calzette, calzini, calzine, calzoncini, calzerotti, calzonacci ..._ )


----------



## marco.cur

Da calze:
calz-e calz-ini calz-ine calz-ette calz-oni;

da calzoni:
calzon-i calzon-cini

da calzette:
calzett-e calzett-ine


----------



## francisgranada

marco.cur said:


> Da calze:
> calz-e calz-ini calz-ine calz-ette calz-oni;
> 
> da calzoni:
> calzon-i calzon-cini
> 
> da calzette:
> calzett-e calzett-ine



Cioè, se capisco bene, grosso modo si possono divere in tre categorie a seconda del significato (oppure a seconda della parte del corpo dove li "mettiamo" )? 

(In più, non sempre sono in grado di distinguere "spontaneamente" quale di questi fa parte del vestito della donna e quale dell'uomo ...)


----------



## ursu-lab

francisgranada said:


> Grazie, in questo caso non confondo perché automaticamente m'immagino le braghe di mio amico bolognese  ...


Non mi riferivo a "braghe", ma a calzoncini -> calzoncillos (=mutande) in spagnolo...


----------



## annapo

francisgranada said:


> Cioè, se capisco bene, grosso modo si possono divere in tre categorie a seconda del significato (oppure a seconda della parte del corpo dove li "mettiamo" )?
> 
> (In più, non sempre sono in grado di distinguere "spontaneamente" quale di questi fa parte del vestito della donna e quale dell'uomo ...)


 
Le *calze* sono indumenti femminili, in origine erano _calze da donna_ quelle che si indossavano con le giarrettiere, mentre erano _collant _quelle che arrivavano fino alla vita. Adesso molti italiani usano indifferentemente "calze" o "collant" per definire questi ultimi, sarà perchè le "calze" vere (quelle con la giarrettiera) non si usano più.

I *calzini* sono calze da uomo, e da galateo della moda (siamo italiani!) dovrebbero arrivare al ginocchio, anche ad agosto con 50 gradi.
per vi adella scomodità di quest'ultimo obbligo, da decenni molti uomini usano calze ben più corte, fino al polpaccio, o all'altezza della caviglia. il termine "*calzetta*" o "*mezza calzetta*" deriva da lì, con l'avvertenza che ha anche una accezione negativa, perchè nel linguaggio comune una _mezza calzetta_ è un uomo da poco, un mediocre

i *calzoni* sono pantaloni (francamente _calzoni _è una parola un po' vecchio stile), i *calzoncini* sono i pantaloncini (idem come sopra).

direi che è tutto, per quanto ne so io...


----------



## francisgranada

ursu-lab said:


> Non mi riferivo a "braghe", ma a calzoncini -> calzoncillos (=mutande) in spagnolo...



Ho capito .


----------



## francisgranada

annapo said:


> Le *calze* sono indumenti femminili, in origine erano _calze da donna_ quelle che si indossavano con le giarrettiere, mentre erano _collant _quelle che arrivavano fino alla vita. Adesso molti italiani usano indifferentemente "calze" o "collant" per definire questi ultimi, sarà perchè le "calze" vere (quelle con la giarrettiera) non si usano più.
> 
> I *calzini* sono calze da uomo, e da galateo della moda (siamo italiani!) dovrebbero arrivare al ginocchio, anche ad agosto con 50 gradi.
> per vi adella scomodità di quest'ultimo obbligo, da decenni molti uomini usano calze ben più corte, fino al polpaccio, o all'altezza della caviglia. il termine "*calzetta*" o "*mezza calzetta*" deriva da lì, con l'avvertenza che ha anche una accezione negativa, perchè nel linguaggio comune una _mezza calzetta_ è un uomo da poco, un mediocre
> 
> i *calzoni* sono pantaloni (francamente _calzoni _è una parola un po' vecchio stile), i *calzoncini* sono i pantaloncini (idem come sopra).
> 
> direi che è tutto, per quanto ne so io...


Grazie per la spiegazione professionale! Sono interessanti anche le locuzioni che dicevi nel tuo post precedente (visto che vivi a Budapest, forse conosci la parola "gatya" ...)


----------

